
Invoice Ninja has just launched new open source mobile apps using Google Flutter - hillelcoren
https://www.invoiceninja.com/mobile/
======
hillelcoren
Hi, I'm the lead developer.

We've spent the past 5 months rebuilding our mobile apps with Google Flutter
enabling us to replace our two codebases (ObjectiveC and Java) with a single
codebase.

Here's the code on GitHub:

[https://github.com/invoiceninja/flutter-
mobile](https://github.com/invoiceninja/flutter-mobile)

I've also written about some of our experiences on my blog:

[https://hillelcoren.com/2018/05/18/flutter-is-darts-
killer-a...](https://hillelcoren.com/2018/05/18/flutter-is-darts-killer-app/)

If you have any questions let me know.

